# Pompano or Permit? (Pic Included)



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

My 10 year old nephew caught this pomp? Last night on a lit dock with live shrimp below a cajun thunder. 

I can get more photos in the day light but it has some permit shapes with the color of a pomp?


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Permit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty sure Pompano. Good bit of color rather than "patches" like permit. Head slope looks more Pompano too. Unless it has teeth on tongue, then i'm saying Pompano again. 
But I'll get ya in trouble if you listen to me too long.


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

travhale said:


> Permit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops, I already got in trouble:whistling:. Fin alignment was leading me toward Permit.
Travhale, educate me too please!


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Jibber said:


> Whoops, I already got in trouble:whistling:. Fin alignment was leading me toward Permit.
> 
> Travhale, educate me too please!




Jibber, take a look at the fin alignment, a permits dorsal and anal fin will be very close to perpendicular to each other. On a pompano, this is not the case, as the anal fin will be more posterior to the dorsal fin. Also, the fin lengths of both the dorsal and anal fin can be good clues when trying to identify the fish. They are generally longer with a more pronounced backwards sweeping orientation on the permit. So, looking at this fish, I have to go with it being a permit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Permit


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

travhale said:


> Jibber, take a look at the fin alignment, a permits dorsal and anal fin will be very close to perpendicular to each other. On a pompano, this is not the case, as the anal fin will be more posterior to the dorsal fin. Also, the fin lengths of both the dorsal and anal fin can be good clues when trying to identify the fish. They are generally longer with a more pronounced backwards sweeping orientation on the permit. So, looking at this fish, I have to go with it being a permit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha:thumbsup: I let the color and head slope lead me in the wrong direction. However, now that you point it out it does appear pretty obvious the fin(s) are the obvious indicator. Thanks for your time and explanation!

NKlamerus - didn't mean to hijack your thread. Great to see your young nephew spending a Saturday evening fishing(and catching)!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks y'all! No problem, good learning experience I've never handled a permit before.

Had 3 kids under 12 and 3 adults on a 17' boat was not fun for me but they enjoyed it lol


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

My nephew with his catch


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Thanks y'all! No problem, good learning experience I've never handled a permit before.
> 
> Had 3 kids under 12 and 3 adults on a 17' boat was not fun for me but they enjoyed it lol


Understand all too well! I catch myself becoming a little frustrated when I have the little turkeys in the boat. As long as those smiles keep coming its worth all the bites in my tongue at the end of the day.
No wonder my Dad has a speech impediment now:whistling:


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

permit long dorsal fin and long slope anal fin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

